# Hello from Northeast Ohio!



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! i never tried keeping bees in an apartment or condo though some do. Beekeeping only needs a ten by ten foot space. The bees will forage for miles and few of us own 12 square miles or more.


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Welcome to the forum from Southeastern Ohio. Glad you joined us.

Do some searching or asking around if there is a bee club in your area. I found this is one of the best sources of information available.


----------



## Joe Bondra (Jan 28, 2014)

I am a first year beek about an hour north of you. I presently have three TBH. I would be happy to have you up to check them out and see if maybe you want to go that route. I was in your position this time last year. Good luck.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome, I grew up in Avon


----------



## Jaywire (Aug 13, 2014)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome! i never tried keeping bees in an apartment or condo though some do. Beekeeping only needs a ten by ten foot space. The bees will forage for miles and few of us own 12 square miles or more.


Thank you! I do live in a house on a small lot so if I really wanted to, I could possibly get away with a couple hives. Unfortunately, my mother is slightly allergic. While it isn't a life or death allergy, she swells up and it causes overall severe discomfort. My neighbor across the street owns a large half acre plot with a small garage that never gets used. I plan on talking to them later in the month and see how they would feel. Plenty of forage in the surrounding area including corn fields, alfalfa, milkweed, goldenrod, and countless other bee goodies! 



BeeMoose said:


> Welcome to the forum from Southeastern Ohio. Glad you joined us.
> 
> Do some searching or asking around if there is a bee club in your area. I found this is one of the best sources of information available.


Hey, thanks! Where at in Southern Ohio? I find myself down that way sometimes. So far, this forum has been a wealth of useful, applied knowledge. Digging it so far!



Joe Bondra said:


> I am a first year beek about an hour north of you. I presently have three TBH. I would be happy to have you up to check them out and see if maybe you want to go that route. I was in your position this time last year. Good luck.


Wow, thank you for that! I'll take you up on that offer soon. Southern Cleveland area? This weekend is busy and I have a three day FTX with my Nat'l Guard unit next weekend, so perhaps later in the month or early September? I'll be in touch!



KQ6AR said:


> Welcome, I grew up in Avon


KQ6AR, KD8LCQ over! Nice to see a fellow HAM on here! I love the Avon area, I have passed through a few times and it seems lovely. Thanks!


----------



## Joe Bondra (Jan 28, 2014)

I am leaving for three weeks on Monday but anytime when you get back you are welcome to come up. I am in painesville right on Lake Erie.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

> I don't quite have the land required for beekeeping 

You need at least 2 square feet...


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas Jaywire!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

There are several hams on beesource. Put you're call sign into you're signature file & they will find you.


----------



## tomkat (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome NEO, welcome anytime to visit us in Ashtabula County. Kingsville Ohio


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Welcome! The winter is a great time to do research and prepare for the arrival of your bees!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------

